# Pellet question



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ran across a vid review of the Benjamin Trail NP2 in.22Cal. The shooter was feeding it Crosman Premier lead domes from the brown cardboard box package. He ran out of those, and switched to, supposedly, the same thing from the tin, which is what I have. He mentioned that the pellets from the tin didn't load as consistently as the ones from the box. 

This piqued my curiosity, so I went to Straight Shooters.com and checked their pellet selection. They carry the Crosmans in the box and there is quite a price disparity. $24.95 for 625 pellets in the box. I got the tin locally for about $10.00 for 500. That's about 4 cents/pellets vs 2 cents/pellet. Is there really that big a difference? 

Anyway, I'm thinking of ordering the variety pack from Straight Shooters. You get 25 each of 17 different pellets, including RWS, Beeman, JSB, Vortex and H&N in grain weights from 14.0gr to 21.12 gr, to see what this gun (Benji Trail NP) likes. I figure that's cheaper in the long run than randomly buying full packages.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> Ran across a vid review of the Benjamin Trail NP2 in.22Cal. The shooter was feeding it Crosman Premier lead domes from the brown cardboard box package. He ran out of those, and switched to, supposedly, the same thing from the tin, which is what I have. He mentioned that the pellets from the tin didn't load as consistently as the ones from the box.
> 
> This piqued my curiosity, so I went to Straight Shooters.com and checked their pellet selection. They carry the Crosmans in the box and there is quite a price disparity. $24.95 for 625 pellets in the box. I got the tin locally for about $10.00 for 500. That's about 4 cents/pellets vs 2 cents/pellet. Is there really that big a difference?
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of ordering the variety pack from Straight Shooters. You get 25 each of 17 different pellets, including RWS, Beeman, JSB, Vortex and H&N in grain weights from 14.0gr to 21.12 gr, to see what this gun (Benji Trail NP) likes. I figure that's cheaper in the long run than randomly buying full packages.


Straight Shooters pellet samplers are a great way to find out which pellet your gun likes then when you find the pellet that shoots the best stock up on them . Pyramid air is a good place to stock up on pellets buy 3 tins the 4th is free


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i forgot to mention them Crosman box pellets come from the same die the die numbers is marked on the box they are more consistent that's why they cost a lot more ..the pellets in the tin are all mixed dies


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Tinknocker1 said:


> i forgot to mention them Crosman box pellets come from the same die the die numbers is marked on the box they are more consistent that's why they cost a lot more ..the pellets in the tin are all mixed dies


Ah! No wonder a couple of them will slide right in, and a couple of them it seems like I have to force them!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Ah! No wonder a couple of them will slide right in, and a couple of them it seems like I have to force them!


Yeah thats the way these Gamo magnums are.. I'm in the process of determining if there is any difference in accuracy between the lightly seated and the "jammers". Trying to get on paper with the ones that lightly seat first.. My groups didn't start out too hot...


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Tight fitting pellets shoot more accurately in my .22 rifles. If the pellet head falls into the breech without needing to seat it with my finger,,, I know it's gonna be an "off the mark" flier.
It's tough to shell out the cost for the boxed Crosman Premier versus tins, but many shooters do it 'cause they perform so well in their guns.
I've found the H&N Field Target Trophy domes are available in designated head sizes at PyramydAir, the 5.54mm are consistent shooters from my guns and may try the 5.55 next time I need some. 
I'll shoot the H&N for hunting purpose and use CP for plinking and general use.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

H&N Field Target Trophy domes are one of the pellets included in the sampler pack, so I'll get a chance to try them. Thanks.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yeah thats the way these Gamo magnums are.. I'm in the process of determining if there is any difference in accuracy between the lightly seated and the "jammers". Trying to get on paper with the ones that lightly seat first.. My groups didn't start out too hot...


I've noticed that too. The pellets that slide right in don't seem to fly as well. I figure the ones that take some effort to "seat", contact the rifling more, spin better, and fly truer. 

It's the same with every firearm I imagine. Years ago I bought a Remington 700 ADL in .243Win. I figured Remington gun, Remington ammo. I couldn't get that stuff to group worth beans! Then I thought, "Wait a minute! The .243 is a Winchester caliber. Maybe I should try that." It was like magic! My groups tightened up immediately. So, my Rem rifle likes Win ammo. Imagine that!


----------



## Crestliner167 (Apr 11, 2009)

They also make a hand held sizing die. That will make sure all your pellets are the same. In the past I shot competion air rifle, and air pistol. We would size all our pellets. It is very simple and easy to do.


----------

